# Game #36: Suns @ Nuggets



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

good luck suns.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We lost. 132-98 thanks for showing up for the first quarter guys.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This team is so pathetic. Maybe it's a good thing and a **** you to Sarver, who just tried to be a mediocre 7th-8th seed and avoid a yr like this.

Thanks for making last 2. I've been lazy lol.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

They really don't deserve those GTs you make. Those are quality GTs that aren't worth putting in place for this team. However, if you were to make a GT, I believe using the cast of TailSpin would be appropriate.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

I dont know whats worse, to get blown out by the nuggets who have been on this trade talk roller coaster lately, or maybe barely beating the cavs, who could barely score half the lakers points this past game.... I honestly think they should just aim at the lottery at this point.


----------

